# protein intake



## ken Sass (Jul 11, 2014)

how much protein can the body use at 1 meal?? i have heard of guys eating a dozen egg's at 1 time, that would be over 70 grams of protein. but i have also been told 50 grams per meal is max, so what do you guys think??


----------



## T_smith (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't really think there is a specific amount the body can use. For example, some people say 40,50,60...whatever the number may be. So their saying that a 120 pound person with little muscle mass, or a 300 pound person with great amounts of muscle mass can both only take in that exact amount? I just can't see how that would be true. But regardless of how much protein you eat, your body WILL use it. Wether it be for muscle repair, or turned into glucose through gluconeogenesis, your body is very smart and will use that protein in some way. Hopefully that helped answer your question, I'm sure your going to get lots of different answers.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 11, 2014)

I just eat as much protein as I can every meal.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 11, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I just eat as much protein as I can every meal.


that has been my approach too, but when tracking your intake i don't know how much of a wall to count. i just had 3/4's of a pound of steak with dinner probably close to 80 grams of protein, but i have been only counting it as 50, because thats all i thought my body was getting out of it. we need the sponge to straighten me out


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 11, 2014)

No u should be counting all 80 of them grams of protein. Especially with a slow digesting food like steak. 

It might be true with a whey powder or something similar that digests really fast making it tough for the body to absorb it all. 

I don't believe in that shit though. Whatever u put in your body is what u put in your body. Count it all.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 11, 2014)

The body will utilize almost all the protein in a meal regardless of how much. The ileal tract is like a brake system in your GI tract. It slows or speeds digestion based on food intake volume and macro composition. Things like protein, dietary fat, and fiber will slow the digestion rate of any meal. 

My question to whomever came up with this idea is why is his solely limited to protein, that you can only absorb so much in a sitting? If it was true it would also apply to fat and carbs which means nobody on this planet would be fat bc you'd excrete what you didn't use before it was absorbed.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 11, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> No u should be counting all 80 of them grams of protein. Especially with a slow digesting food like steak.
> 
> It might be true with a whey powder or something similar that digests really fast making it tough for the body to absorb it all.
> 
> I don't believe in that shit though. Whatever u put in your body is what u put in your body. Count it all.



Ecks,

If the body digests something, it will absorb it bc digestion means it's been broken down and ready to be absorbed. I know you said you don't buy into the theory a the end but I just wanted to clarify


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Ecks,
> 
> If the body digests something, it will absorb it bc digestion means it's been broken down and ready to be absorbed. I know you said you don't buy into the theory a the end but I just wanted to clarify


Lol why thank u. 

I've oonly actually heard that about the protein one time before in my life. It was when I first started training and some out of shape sloppy bastard told me not to pound my shakes cus the body can't absorb it that fast. 15 years later I'm still pounding my shakes in about 5 seconds. Haha. And he's still a fat slob


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 11, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol why thank u.
> 
> I've oonly actually heard that about the protein one time before in my life. It was when I first started training and some out of shape sloppy bastard told me not to pound my shakes cus the body can't absorb it that fast. 15 years later I'm still pounding my shakes in about 5 seconds. Haha. And he's still a fat slob



And 15yrs later you're one jacked mofo lol. Some people will never truly grasp how complex and adaptive the human body really is. If it wasn't we would not have survived this long as a species or made it this far.


----------



## kindanewtothis (Jul 11, 2014)

Doc pretty much nailed it, but if you want to look into the research:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3595342/
http://jap.physiology.org/content/106/5/1692

Only thing I'd disagree with is the statement: "If it was true it would also apply to fat and carbs which means nobody on this planet would be fat bc you'd excrete what you didn't use before it was absorbed."

Different macros (protein/fats/carbs) go through different metabolic pathways. Take a sugar like fructose for example and compare it to protein. When fructose enters the liver, it can be stored as glycogen when turned into glucose. BUT, if you glycogen stores are full in your liver, the sugar will be transported out as fat or embed in the liver. If you go overboard with this macro, it can cause insulin resistance, and drive fat gain, increase ghrelin levels, and increase appetite.  Compare that to the pathway of protein digestion, which requires about 30% of the calories in the protein as energy to digest. It'd also increase fullness and boost metabolic rate. Simply put, consuming Klondike in excess and egg whites in excess will have totally different effects on the body, partly because of the different metabolic pathways.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 11, 2014)

Not that protein isn't "absorbed" but after a certain amount (30g?) it won't impact muscle protein synthesis.. Just like with most broscience, people take studies out of context and then draw stupid conclusions like if it doesn't increase mps it must be excreted.


From studies on athletes a safe starting place is 1g per pound of LBM. If you're cutting you'll need more, higher intensity / frequency workouts you'll need more, juicin.. you'll need more.. And bc it doesn't take much to maximize mps just space your protein out as much as possible e.g. every 3hrs


... And I definitely would count every gram


----------



## Marly27 (Jul 11, 2014)

The law of diminishing returns applies to pretty much everything.

We want to keep the body as anabolic as possible, and what that looks like will vary from person to person.  There are a lot of factors that come into play.  1 gram per lb of bodyweight might be too little for someone (take an athlete that has a high training volume and is on anabolics) or too much (sedentary life style).  But, at some point protein becomes an expensive carbohydrate. 

I train twice a day so I eat 3 meals a day which allows me to do my second workout with my stomach empty (except refeed day).  My protein intake is roughly 235 on a rest day and 275 when I train.  The difference coming from my post workout shake.  I have no problem with eating large amount of protein in a sitting, it takes the body a good amount of time to digest animal protein.


----------

